# Leicester Reptile Meet 18/02/12 - Boas



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Hiya

The next reptile meet with reptiles will be in our *NEW LOCATION*, which is the upstairs function room of The Western, 70 Western Road, Leicester, Leicestershire LE3 0GA , on *Saturday 18thFebruary 2012* starting at 7.30pm

A great chance to meet like-minded people and some lovely reptiles, so please show your support by coming along. 

Here are the ground rules of the meet in order for the night to run smoothly.

It will be shown who is bringing what in a list on this thread that we will update as often as we can. It has been decided that this meet will be for *Boas, Colubrids and miscellaneous species* as snakes go but of course non-snake species are most welcome. Unfortunately, the venue does not allow mammals (except the human variety of course!)

Anybody wishing to bring a reptile, please PM April Taylor with the details so that we can book you in. *This is terribly important for planning the evening properly.*

*You will not be able to just turn up with your reptile**,* you must have a PM from April to say you have been booked in. If we cannot get you booked into this meet you will be put at the top of the list for the following month.

Some of you may think that these rules are excessive and we are sorry if you feel that way, but you will not be able to bring reptiles to the meet if you are not prepared to follow these rules which are put in place for the safety of YOUR reptiles!! 

*The “Theme” of the night will be announced in advance. If the night features Pythons then Boas will not be allowed, and vice versa.*

*You must have owned the reptile for a minimum of six months to ensure that quarantine has been observed.*

*Reptiles that are ill/have been ill within the last six months will not be welcome.*

*If ANY reptile within your collection has had mites within the last six months, please do not ask to bring ANY of your collection (whether they are known to have had mites or not) to the meeting as they will not be welcome.*

*You are solely responsible for your reptile and all of its needs during the night, so please remember to bring your own secure container, heating equipment, hand gel and anything else you feel you will need.*

*Anybody turning up with an unannounced reptile will be asked to leave.*
Again we are sorry if you think these rules are harsh but we are thinking purely of the wellbeing of all of our reptiles. 



See you there


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

*List *
Me: Crawll Cay Boas
Adam1969: Surprises


PM me to get on the list :2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Helloooooo? :lol2:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

hi? 


LOL should be going as normal -I'm going with it's too cold for me to bring snakes though!


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

*List *
Me: Crawll Cay Boas
Adam1969: Surprises
Maz; corns & kings
PM me to get on the list :2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

*List *
Me: Crawll Cay Boas
Adam1969: Surprises
Maz; corns & kings
Jeffers: boa
PM me to get on the list :2thumb:


----------



## Aston Grewcock (Oct 21, 2010)

I've missed the last couple due to work so I've booked some time off for this one :2thumb:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't attend this one now, I have inerviews to film.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

morning-star said:


> I can't attend this one now, I have inerviews to film.


Sounds interesting


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

does having mites at a different location count? i had mites at one part og my collection but not the other


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

mattsdragons said:


> does having mites at a different location count? i had mites at one part og my collection but not the other


Um, does that sentence even make sense? If you are asking if you can bring a snake from a house where you don't have mites whilst also having mites in a different house then the answer is no. you are a link between the two and could conceivably have mites in both locations without being aware of it.


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

The mites have bow been compleatly killed off, but I just though it would be worth asking


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

mattsdragons said:


> The mites have bow been compleatly killed off, but I just though it would be worth asking


Six months then,mate


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

April Taylor said:


> *List *
> Me: Crawll Cay Boas
> Adam1969: Surprises
> Maz; corns & kings
> ...


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

sorry if this is a silly question....but can anyone come to this?i've never been to one of these meetings before but would like to and i'm not a member of the IHS(yet).


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

adwraith said:


> sorry if this is a silly question....but can anyone come to this?i've never been to one of these meetings before but would like to and i'm not a member of the IHS(yet).


It's not an IHS meeting - just a gathering of friends (and future friends!). I'm sure you'll have a good time. April is the organiser and I'm sure she will make you very welcome. Everyone is really friendly and the evening usually flies by.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

adwraith said:


> sorry if this is a silly question....but can anyone come to this?i've never been to one of these meetings before but would like to and i'm not a member of the IHS(yet).


Very much look forward to meeting you :2thumb:


----------



## goldenburm (Jan 7, 2007)

Does and Adz and Charlotte go?

I cant make this one but will try for a followign month, thing is I am only a boa keeper so this month woudl have been great!!! LOL


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

goldenburm said:


> Does and Adz and Charlotte go?
> 
> I cant make this one but will try for a followign month, thing is I am only a boa keeper so this month woudl have been great!!! LOL


Adam always, Charlotte sometimes. Boas every other month : victory:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

April Taylor said:


> Sounds interesting[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm making a documentary on the Leicester Astronomical Society for a final year project and promotion to the society, it's quite interesting.


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

morning-star said:


> April Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds interesting[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

me and sian will be there tonight .


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> me and sian will be there tonight .


Nice one : victory:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

April Taylor said:


> April Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > *List *
> ...


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Aston is bringing a boa


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for a great night all :no1:

Rosettes winners were

Adam with Apollo 
Aston with his Celtic boa
Jeff with lily 

Martin and tj with the Mandarin corn
Max with the female Hoggie
Adam and Lucy with male gecko


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

had a great night, sorry had to leave a little early .


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

chris_wade said:


> had a great night, sorry had to leave a little early .


Was lovely to see you both 
Congrats on the birth of your son :no1:


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

me and lucy both had a great night thanks for making us feel welcome!see you all soon :2thumb:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

April Taylor said:


> Was lovely to see you both
> Congrats on the birth of your son :no1:


thanks april, he'll soon be along to the meets with his snakes haha.



adwraith said:


> me and lucy both had a great night thanks for making us feel welcome!see you all soon :2thumb:


oh and now thanks to you guys sian wants leopard gecko's :censor: haha was nice meeting you both


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

adwraith said:


> me and lucy both had a great night thanks for making us feel welcome!see you all soon :2thumb:


:2thumb:
Was lovely to meet you both, and the geckos 



chris_wade said:


> thanks april, he'll soon be along to the meets with his snakes haha.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and now thanks to you guys sian wants leopard gecko's :censor: haha was nice meeting you both


Lol!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

chris_wade said:


> oh and now thanks to you guys sian wants leopard gecko's :censor: haha was nice meeting you both


That's how it starts - just one leopard gecko..... I suppose a snake wouldn't hurt...... I moved him up to a bigger viv, so it seemed a shame to leave a viv empty......

Then you get to: I definitely think 10 is enough......... (don't you April!):lol2:


----------



## April Taylor (Nov 25, 2008)

You do. And then you think well if i'm getting one more another won't hurt either. I'm getting two hoggies now :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Very good night, again! I'm now annoying people by refering to Lily as "my prize-winning boa!" :no1:


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

chris_wade said:


> oh and now thanks to you guys sian wants leopard gecko's :censor: haha was nice meeting you both


ha not sure if i should say you're welcome or apologise...!



Jeffers3 said:


> Very good night, again! I'm now annoying people by refering to Lily as "my prize-winning boa!" :no1:


glad its not just me-i've never won a rosette before!


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

Pics up here guys and galls  
18th feb meet pics

: victory:


----------

